# Still checking out fog machines



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything about the 1000 watt fogger that Party City is selling for ~$70.00? That seems a good price for a high output machine, but I'm wondering about the quality.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey O,

This won't help if your looking for a 1000 watt machine - but I just purchase two 700 watt CHAUVET FX800's for $50 each. This was my first fog machine purchase. Anyhow - I tested them and thought they worked great. My budget was $120 for one fogger - then everyone talked me into buying a less expensive model - so I bought two!

I don't have a digiCam or I'd tape my tests.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I just bought that fogger from party city but it was only 50$ In two weeks when we test our fog chiller ill let you know. It is a gemmi and alot of people seem to have problems with those but, 2 of our 400watts ares gemmis still going stronge after 4 years. I will say it has the same listed cfm as the chauvet Fx800.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks! I'll look for the test results in a couple weeks. I wonder if it has a timer option - I didn't see one on the Party City site.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Thanks! I'll look for the test results in a couple weeks. I wonder if it has a timer option - I didn't see one on the Party City site.


yes


----------

